# 25 gallon macrostoma rebuild



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

As some of you know,one of my ladies decided to be super aggressive to my male.Poor guy was trying to get her off his back.I ended up dividing the tank temporarily with some craft canvas,but since then,the female was constantly jumping and knocking herself senseless on the glass lid(This is why you have to have a glass lid,all you future macrostoma keepers!)Had it been the flimsy plastic ones,she could easily have popped it up and went floor surfing.


Anyhow because I was worried for her safety the divider came down.This lead to her lip locking with the male on several occasions.So, I had to come up with a way for him to hide and a new scape was in order,as I needed it to not be familiar territory for any of them.

So for the new layout,all the rocks came out as well as all the plants.I needed to give some a good trimming anyhow,as the snails have been munching the leaves.and a new addition,one of my assassin snails now calls it home as well!

Plants consist of:
Ozelot sword
Wisteria
Chain sword
Potamogeton Gayi
Corkscrew Vals

Filter is still the same,Eheim 2222,Lighting still sucks as a 30"T12 strip and a 24"T8.

The hardscape consists entirely of terra Cotta pots.I have six small ones with holed drilled in the sides,three large ones overturned(couldnt get the holes drilled in them)and a fourth large one with a hole in it,previously drilled.

Pics will have to wait until tomorrow,my lights are off and the fish are resting.I believe the male has found a safe haven away from the female,and all seems peaceful for tonight.

There was a second reason for the rescape.I think one of my issues with the male not holding,is the fact theres just not enough places to seek solitude.This,I hope,is fixed now.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm glad you got your new scape done! Can't wait to see the pics!

Hopefully, it's different enough that the female won't feel so territorial/the male will be able to hide more. (Here's hoping he holds next time!)


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hope it all works Bev, cant wait to see the pics of how you set it up it sounds really cool looking


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I cannot wait to see the pics, you take great pics of your macastromas. I also love the Death metal vs tenor fish video.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone!Pics as promised.

The plants are the same amount as was in there before,I just spread them out a little so it looks pretty bare.

FTS


Here is the little male in one of the larger pots:


And just a shot of the hole in the one large pot.


So what do you guys think?Shes not hell bent on chasing him anymore but she will go for him when she sees hip,poor guy.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking good so far! Are you going to add anything to the far right side of the tank?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tank looks great bev i really like how you did it


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Rob!

Slim,I am leaving the right side clear.I plan for the plants to fill in a little better.I think once the wisteria fills in a bit in the back and the chain sword fills in more of the front,itll look a bit better.This being so low tech though,it will take awhile.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

That's awesome ,love it.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, once it fills in it should look really good.


----------

